# Eura Mobil Bodywork



## luckyshot (May 1, 2005)

Hi there

We have a Burstner 747 2003 Model,and are looking at various other makes when we change our Burstner. Does anyone know when Eura Mobil changed there bodywork constuction methods from the traditional method using wood etc to the bonded method they use now.

Has anyone had any problems with the bonded constuction if so what?


Thanks Pete & Mo.


----------

